
Ask HN: My Team Is Brilliant but My Manager Isn't Interested - vexerinc
My team is composed of individuals who are passionate about X. The first of it&#x27;s kind within our company. We all have a common interest; using X to better our customers experience. Unfortunately, our manager doesn&#x27;t hold the same.<p>Consistently the teams interests are out ranked by the interest of our manager. Those interest usually do not deal with X and leave us feeling lackluster and frustrated. We each have directly confronted the issue multiple times. While this usually has an effect in the short term, as time passes things return back to the previous operating state.<p>HN, how would you deal with the situation? I am at a crossroads.
======
jlg23
> While this usually has an effect in the short term, as time passes things
> return back to the previous operating state.

Deliver results in that short time so the manager can actually see the
benefits.

------
brudgers
What is the business case for X? Passionate developers is not a direct one.

Good luck.

